# symbolleiste



## untread (23. März 2003)

gibts bei indesign keine symbolleiste wie bei anderen Programmen  (word etc..)? 

wenn ja wie kann ich sie einschalten

mfg untread


----------



## Hercules (28. März 2003)

wenn du unter symbolleiste sonderbuchstaben
oder sowas wie ne zeichentabelle verstehst, dann kannst du auf glyphen einfügen gehen (unter text oder wie das drop-down heisst...)


----------



## untread (28. März 2003)

nene hast mich falsch verstanden...ich meine so eine symbolleiste mit symbolen zum "speichern", "öffnen" udn so


----------



## Kaprolactam (28. März 2003)

NEIN! Die gabs bei Pagemaker auch nicht, und InDesign hat sie ebenfalls nicht. Steht aber auch im InDesign-Handbuch, so man es denn auf legalem Wege erworben haben sollte...


----------

